# rules and regulations?



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Can anyone please give advice as to the rules a and regulations of setting up a recreational business on the beach. Any advice would be much appreciated!
Cheers 
Nicola x


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Can anyone please give advice as to the rules a and regulations of setting up a recreational business on the beach. Any advice would be much appreciated!
> Cheers
> Nicola x


 Hello there, Check with your local Town Hall in the first instance. Take someone who speaks fluent Spanish with you if yours isn't good. They will redirect you to the appropriate offices. Beaches are very sensitive areas at the moment on the Coast. They have been trying to move the many beachbars off the sand, the local papers have been full of ongoing discussions. They have been given a stay of execution for this tourist season but watch this space, it will probably happen down the line. Good luck anyway.


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

MadameEspana said:


> Hello there, Check with your local Town Hall in the first instance. Take someone who speaks fluent Spanish with you if yours isn't good. They will redirect you to the appropriate offices. Beaches are very sensitive areas at the moment on the Coast. They have been trying to move the many beachbars off the sand, the local papers have been full of ongoing discussions. They have been given a stay of execution for this tourist season but watch this space, it will probably happen down the line. Good luck anyway.


Would of thought that bringing recreational activities to the area a good thing... Thank you for your reply anyway.
Nicola x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Can anyone please give advice as to the rules a and regulations of setting up a recreational business on the beach. Any advice would be much appreciated!
> Cheers
> Nicola x


Hi Nicola .... welcome!

I dont tihnk I can add much to what info Madamespana has already given you regarding checking out the legalities / rules etc.

Although you are right in saying that bringing or adding recreational activities should be a good thing ...... it more to do with other issues such as health and safety, licences, how many others already operate etc etc ...... Do you have a specific activity or service you are wanting to set up ?

Sue


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Would of thought that bringing recreational activities to the area a good thing... Thank you for your reply anyway.
> Nicola x


Curious to know what type of recreational activities you intend. There's pretty much everything going on here as we speak, basketball, volleyball,pedaloes, windsurfing, paragliding, jetski's etc and all run by the local Spanish. Tarifa is a huge windsurfing area also. Is your activity different from these Nicola.?


----------

